# 15hp Mercury 4stroke hitting rev limiter when WOT?



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello 

I have a 15hp Mercury 4stroke w/a stock 3 blade prop(9pitch I think) on a 1436 Alumacraft jon (boat weighs approx. 300lbs with flooring and gear and I weigh about 160lbs I have evenly distributed the weight in the boat). My question is when I run WOT I hit the rev limiter can I eliminate this by changing the prop pitch or go with a four blade? If so what pitch? Also I don't have a tach and I'm not sure on speeds.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

You can fix it with more pitch. A prop shop can re pitch your current prop as well.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> You can fix it with more pitch. A prop shop can re pitch your current prop as well.


Thanks for the reply. That's kinda what I was thinking. What info should I tell them to get the right pitch?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I would try re pitching to a 10P. An 11P might be really sluggish while getting up on plane.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Having had one of those motors on a couple of different boats, I would speculate that a 10 will be right. 
JC


----------

